# White smoke



## Jacksonjhsm (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a 06 Altima with a 2.5 that had a valve cover leak on #4 cylinder and a misfire on 3 code. Changed plugs and cover and oil, cranked car up and moved from my shop to the garage and the next day got in and cranked it up and it blew white smoke out the tail pipe. Ran car for a week and now it just blows smoke after it sits overnight, but just a little bit. Now I have ran a compression check and all cylinders are at 188 to 195. Ran a coolant check due to water was low in radiator ran a cylinder leak down test all came back fine no problems. Now the cv valve does have a little bit of oil coming out going into the intake. Now I'm thinking I have a bad valve cover due to the fact I got this at oreilly. There are no oil leaks and the oil is not milky and the trans fluid is fine. Now what do Yall think any help would be great.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sounds like a head gskt..


----------



## rigo120 (Aug 25, 2015)

hmmm if oil is coming out from the value cover did you put on the value cover gasket right?
I had the same issue on a v6 3.5 Altima when I did a valve cover job I also took off the intake manifold 
and cleaned it with brake fluid since it was covered in oil
I placed everything back turned it on in the morning and no more white smoke
remove your intake manifold and clean it


----------

